# DIY MFT top



## Solidmind

I made my own version of the Festool MFT some time ago, and thought to share how I did the holes, since that is a question I often get.







The end result, even though it has been modified with an built in Router table since the picture was taken. But that is for a later thread.






I got the inspiration using "dogs" from one of the Festool forums. The problem many had was how to make the holes parallel and accurate. Some invented great techniques solving the problem, but I wanted a simpler method. So I came up with this, a square with 25 holes accuratly spaced according to the original MFT. I made 2 kind of "dogs", one set for locking the template when routing and one set of "dogs" for normal work.







A 30 mm copy ring and a 20mm routerbit was ordered






Ring and routerbit in place, the template is carefully aligned with the corner and edges of the MFT top






First hole routed, and perhaps now you can see why the first row has a countersunk hole  






First locking "dog" in place and flush with the templates top surface.






First row finished with the 3 locking "dogs". The template sits rock solid!






All the holes are cut






Now, the locking dogs are removed and the template is moved so that the first row of the template is aligned with the last row that was cut. The locking "dogs" secures the template ones again.






Another angle






Done and finished!

This template can of course be made with as many rows and columns as desired. and I wanted it in acrylic. But the company that laser cut this had this 10mm metal plate laying around so I took that instead!

Take care
/Matt
http://www.solidmind.se


----------



## chippy1970

Nice job Matt very useful jig


----------



## TheTiddles

What's the rail system from, or is the DIY bit just the MDF?

Aidan


----------



## Solidmind

Hi Aidan!

Bought 2x2m alu profiles from Festool. Not the new MFT profile with the "V thingy" but the old one. Cut these into 2x800mm and 2x1200mm.


----------



## Chris Knight

It's a wonderful jig but how did you make it? It looks like a piece of steel plate.


----------



## Solidmind

Thanks Chris... I had it made at a mechanical workshop. It´s amazing what good coffee and sandwiches for the employed at the workshop can do for the price :-D . This was a 10mm stainless steel plate that was laying around their shop.


----------



## Solidmind

Been doing some modification on my MFT/Wagon lately. Since I´m short of space I was thinking about integrating my router into the MFT somehow. Came up with some ideas





So I went to work! (hammer) 

Placed the Routerlift where I wanted it and lay some scrap pieces of MDF tightly to the routerplate. The MDF pieces has some double sided tape on them.













Drilled 4 holes in the corner and cutout the centerpiece with a HANDSAW!!! 





Used the Routerplate as a depth indicator





Done





Testfitting





"Lika a gloooove" (Jim Carrie style) - Perfect fit





Trying it with my INCRA fence





First test routing. No dustextraction since my dad borrowed my CT26 so it´s kind of a mess. 

I will install added dustextraction later on.





Since this MFT also is my assembly table I had to somehow make the INCRA fence easy to install and remove, so I came up with the idea of a mini MFT plate mounted on the INCRA base.
It works really well. Installation is a matter of seconds, Scchweet!










I lock it with my 6 "bench dogs" and for added security I can use nuts and bolts to really clamp it down.





So this is the current status. I added a routerbits drawer for storage. 









Take care!


----------



## alex8_en

that looks absolutely great!!!! how are you finding axminster router lift? where did you source out parts for mft?


----------



## Solidmind

Thanks Alex! I find the lift absolutely great. I bought the lift together with a 2000W Dewalt router. If your going for this solution I would recommend to also buy the Axminster Router Collet Extension which makes it possible to change bits with ease above the table
The Festool parts I bought at my Festool dealer. . Look in the spare parts section


----------



## alex8_en

Thanks for reply I'm considering getting a lift since I already have dw625, I've already tried a few online distributers with no luck I might ring a local tool dealer see if he can help


----------



## Chems

You can buy the lift here alex:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-th ... rod808144/

Table looks fantastic. I like your method of making the insert cutout template with the double sided tape. Very no nonsense approach.


----------



## knappers

Again, excellent work there, Matt.

Si.


----------



## Solidmind

Thanks guys for your kind words!


----------



## Gary

How is the MFT fixed to the base?


----------



## Solidmind

Hi Gary

I made 4pcs of 90deg steel brackets. Drilled holes so that it matched the MFT corners. The bracket is then secured to the top of the "cart". Used wingnuts so that it´s easy to remove. Took a screens shot from my 3D model. If you want me to I can take photographs of it so that you see more details






PS To the right you can see my next jig that I´m making... (hammer)


----------



## kelauben

I see where to get MFT Profile Rails and how the corners attach to the table, but where did you get the corners that attach to the rails?

Thx.

Karl


----------



## Solidmind

Hi Karl

Have a look in the spare parts section on Festool website. 8) 
http://ekat.festool.de/EKAT/jsp/mai...454D024C1843FC12E706E206236EC4D48A8ACEF3C70A3


----------



## Giff

That's a really good top and trolley. Does the fence sit 18mm above the MFT top when it's attached. Geoff


----------



## Solidmind

Hi Geoff! Sorry for the late reply, haven´t got a mail about your reply in this thread which is strange.... anywayzzz
No the Fence sits /rests on the MFT top, The INCRA fence has the option to adjust the fence up and down.


----------



## Giff

Thanks Solid Mind that makes sense now and looks a good idea. Geoff


----------



## custard

Like most of us I salivate over a huge traditional bench, but the fact is that whenever using power tools or sheet material I find myself working at the Festool MFT. It's just such a practical and well thought through solution. However, Festool sell replacement tops for about £55, so I wouldn't spend too much time or money on jigs to copy them.


----------



## SolidMind.se

That is if you have an Festool MFT. I don´t so I have to make my own. And another solution is to buy an original MFT top and you that as a jig.


----------

